# New box car from Aristocraft



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone heard the status of the new ft 50 DD Modern box cars that Aristocraft has had on there site for 2 years ?

Fred


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Do you mean the 53' evans cars? They're in stock now at AR. 

Sorry if those are not the ones you are talking about.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Scott said at the NGRC within the next year.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I'm blind, anyone got a link to the DD 50 footers? Curious what roadnames they would carry as I would like to add afew to my Soo Line consist. I see they are adding 2 and 3 bay hoppers for the Soo soon.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Check the online store, They are listed in there.

Johnn


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

If you're talking about the new paint schemes for the 53' cars then yes they are available, and look great. I bought 3 of the new paint schemes at the NGRC (and 1 more of the older). I should be getting a another one from Aristo-Craft soon since I sent away for their May/June buy 4 get one free sale. I think they are a bit expensive for including only plastic wheels, but the new paint schemes are very nice.


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Here you go Ben, look under 53 ft box cars in the store and on the 3rd page you will see the start of the 50fters.

Adam 


https://www.aristocrafttrainstore.c...ange=&HideFld2=Any;500;Any;Any;;;&curritem=20


----------

